# planning the attack



## stoner 420 (Nov 5, 2007)

Okay i am getting very anxious and won't to cut it down... it is very nute defiecent because of miscalulations and it has now been in flower for 14 and a half weeks and still about 60 or 70 percent of trichs are cloudy and the hairs are only about 70 percent amber... but there are alot of trichs alover it does that mean that the potency is higher or just more resin left in the pipe lol.... i will try to post some pics tomarrow the lights are off... oh yeah and i have droped the light schedule down to 8 on 16 off gradually of course but has been this way for about 2 and a half weeks ....  can someone pls help me deside weather or not to cut or wait ....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 6, 2007)

*It all depends on what kind of high your looking for Stoner420. I myself would let her go until you see a few amber trichromes but that's just me.  *


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 6, 2007)

If it's 70 percent amber I would personally chop it!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 6, 2007)

*He is talking about the hairs CB. *


			
				Celebrity Bob said:
			
		

> If it's 70 percent amber I would personally chop it!


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh, lol.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Nov 6, 2007)

Flowering for 14 1/2 weeks might be overkill. Normally, most strains finish within 7-9 weeks. I think it's time to do some choppin!


----------



## King Bud (Nov 6, 2007)

> Normally, most strains finish within 7-9 weeks. I think it's time to do some choppin!


My strain apparently finishes in 8 weeks. It's now the 10th week since I changed the light schedule, and the only amber trichomes are on the pair of pistilates beneath nodes (anyone experience this?). Surface trichomes of leaves/buds are all cloudy. No idea why this happened.. but I'll harvest when I see more amber.

More trichs = higher potency = stickier fingers
Most of the 'resin' in your pipe is tar and gross toxins. 

Nute deficiency isn't worth worrying about this late into flowering, unless maybe ALL your leaves are falling off.

I've never heard of going below 12 hours a day.. are you doing that to hasten maturation?

:grinch:


----------



## stoner 420 (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks for the input guys i have been watching very closely and still have not seen any change i even added two more cfls to it and nothing....
Kindbud thanks for the knowledge and yes i thought maybe it would thing it was time to die and mature faster but obviously not so anyone who wants to try this thinking the same thing i was DON'T it don't work..... i still can not figure it out and oh yeah the plant is very very very bear of leaves like i said i have not given anything to it for about 6 weeks but tapwater thinking it was getting close..... i guess i will just cut it down ....... know the question of the high times i have of harvesting says to cut it down right before the lights come on so that all the sugars and startches have went to the roots is this true or does it matter...... pls any advice or coments are welcome ...............


----------



## NewbieG (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm pretty sure some sativas can take this long or longer to flower fully. TBG def. knows his **** tho, I'd listen to him.


----------



## sweetnug (Nov 7, 2007)

I think you could chop it now.  You can leave it until at least half the trichs are amber.  It will still be a good product at this point, GL


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Nov 8, 2007)

Even if you chopped it now, you would still get a nice high off it. Waiting longer alters the effects of the high (earlier more headish, later more bodyish)


----------

